# Convention Staff - Forum Representatives



## Dragoneer (Jul 6, 2009)

Representing your convention on the forums? Trying to get word out? We'd love to help! If you work for an established Furry convention and would like to be officially recognized on the Fur Affinity Forums (with a unique color name and official title) please send an e-mail to:
dragoneer@furaffinity.net

Include your forum user name, position and convention! All con staff will be identified and verified against the convention's staff listings.

=) 

Sub-forum space is available on the forums as well for those parties interested.


----------

